# Could someone shrink pics for me



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

In return I will be your forum sycophant for ever

This for sig









This for avatar (is too big/ complicated apparantly)









Though if anyone has images/gifs of Lesner giving the finger or beating mir up that would be awesome (this fight not the first)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well here are a couple Lesnar GIFs you might like. Idk how to resize them though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It isn't the dimensions of the gif that are too big, but the file size. And to lower that will mess it up. I'm not sure if there's a way to lower the file size of the gif and keep it exactly the same, or even viewable.

Also, i thought Gif avatars were for staff only? That may be why it doesn't work?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I had an animated avatar for a bit... though perhaps the system just missed it.

Thanks for help 

Ok mods, sorry I'm just going to sport an animated sig for a day , then I'll switch to a static one


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well haven't put that system into play yet, as we have few other stuff to work on first. So those with animated avy's and sigs are getting away with it. :thumb02:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

